# HID Lights for Sentra.



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a 2001 sentra and i want to buy HID lights. do i just buy the lights or do i have to buy a kit?! dont know which 1?!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Plug and play kits. True HIDs would require a retrofit of your housing. Ebay should have plenty of kits listed. I personally got mine from xenonlink.com


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks alot man that website is great! which1 do u have & how do they look? i wanna know which combination is good? my sentra is black and i was thinking 6000K headlights with 8000K fog lights. what do u think? i had NOKYA ARCTIC BLUE headlights and fogs and let me tell u that these lights SUCK!!!!!! what a waste of my money!!!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

I only got the 8k headlights w/ luminic yellow fog light bulbs

*Not the best pics though*:


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats looks fresh...real nice. is the visibility good?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Miami305 said:


> thats looks fresh...real nice. is the visibility good?


Visibility is awesome! Much more on the peripherals as well.


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

ok bcz with the Nokya headlights i cant see shit!!! thats good to know, thats y i want to get hids. i kno the headlights and fogs can be changed but how bout the turn signals.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

nokya's suck and will burn your harness anyway. it burned a few of mine before i got smart and got something stock wattage, lol

and yes, you can change the signals. 3157 if i remember right


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

3157 is exact. Sylvania silverstar makes some clear ones that blink amber for turn signals. 

You can kinda see them in this pic:


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

saint0421 said:


> Plug and play kits. True HIDs would require a retrofit of your housing. Ebay should have plenty of kits listed. I personally got mine from xenonlink.com




"Single Beam Hid Kit"... Sentra's only have one bulb, so that's two filaments per bulb. Are these "Single Beams" only low beam?

Exact link I was brought to for 8000k H13's:

XenonLink.com HID Conversion Kit.


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

I edited my post, I forgot they were H13, not H3. So at that link, it does say that you will loose the high beam function. However, they DO make a bi-xenon kit that will allow me to have high-beams as well, right?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

yes there are kits with both. but really, with HID's i don't see why you'd need anything brighter


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

With 8k HIDs I never had to a time where I NEEDED to have hi-beams.


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

ok thats good & that website is great!!! i really need 2 change those NOKYA lights bcz i almost hit sum1 cz i couldnt see shyt at night! when i order the HIDs, are they easy to install or do i have to send it to a mechanic?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Miami305 said:


> ok thats good & that website is great!!! i really need 2 change those NOKYA lights bcz i almost hit sum1 cz i couldnt see shyt at night! when i order the HIDs, are they easy to install or do i have to send it to a mechanic?


You can install them yourself

How To: Install xenonlink.com HID's (9008/H13's)on an 04-05 - MSV


----------



## avciugroar (Aug 7, 2006)

b15chik said:


> yes there are kits with both. but really, with HID's i don't see why you'd need anything brighter



Becuase the low-beam only projects light to a certain height, the high beams project much higher...


----------

